# Pack Protesting Food - so frustrating



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

We go through these very frustrating phases of food protest and I am convinced these little smart fur babies do it just to make me crazy...

Normal Meal time: 
1 - place food down and they all wait for the 'OK' command
2 - we say 'OK' and they all scarf down their food

I really hurt my hand last few days so I stopped cooking for them and my peeps so they have to eat a little non-homecooked

Day 1: Pinky stares at the food and will only grab one bit and run to her bed and eat...comes back and stares at us like 'what the world????' -- the others eventually eat == Cosette is the only one that doesn't care and 'hoovers' her plate

Day 2: Pinky and Dolce stare and don't eat == we hand start them and they grab the one and run to their beds and come back and will only eat if we hand feed one by one...Cosette hoovers her food

Day 3: the entire pack stares at us and says 'what the world?'...won't eat
we put a little food out in our hand they they take it and spit it out

Day 4: yes i am trying other pre made foods to entice them...a variety on their plates ...they take this buffet and each pick out one piece to play nose hockey with them...how did dog food turn into hockey pucks?

i'll probably break down and cook them something today...but come on...they are spoiled...not sick i'm sure...just ganging up on me...sigh.....:huh:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I would offer them the kibble and if they don't eat it, then they've missed a meal. Next meal they will be more hungry. My mom's Shih Tzu does the food strike thing and my mom gives in and sprinkles "crack" (ground up Pure Bites treats) on her food. Well, when my mom goes to Hawaii for a week and I'm caring for all the dogs, I will get Scout back on a spoiled-free diet. As much as I love the dogs, I'm not about to be controlled by them


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Hedy - are you sure you're not at my house feeding my dogs? I'm having the same issue right now since baby D is now on a diet! No treats - well, only tiny bits, and I've cut way back on the homemade stuff. They look at me like I'm crazy when it's only the Wellness in the bowls. Of course, they are use to the dry food being out all the time and I had to stop that because Nola and Lou would only eat a little bit during the day but my little chow hound Dallas would graze all day. Now Lou and Nola want to be hand fed - and as the saying goes "Ain't nobody got time for that!!" I'm thinking that tomorrow they should be pretty hungry and things should get better .....here's hoping for both of us!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Donna -- everyday i am adding something new to their buffet table...it's now up to our fall back Blue Kibble, FreshPet (which they normally enjoy), sweet potato (DH bought the wrong color), Orijen, Primal dehydrated chicken...all hockey pucks...

my fluffs have no reason to protest really...

Let's hope to our packs stopping this silly protest!...i hate when they don't eat...


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Must be in the air! My two look at it like its poison! Tried the tough love, couldn't stand listening to growling tummies. Plus, they vomit when empty. So now they get a few drops of milk on the kibble. So far, they're eating.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine are HOGS. They eat all if their Fromm Kibble and Fresh Pet. in the blink of an eye!!! Dewey did too before he got sick. I'm adding his regular food to his chucken and rice. I thought that he would leave it on the plate. Nope he licked the platter clean. 

If mine don't eat, then I know they're sick. 

Do yours get treats in between meals? Mine get just a little.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

They nibbled on the fresh pet...No treats last couple days and I tried feeding them late morning to see if they'd be hungrier

Tweet will start getting the barfs if she doesn't eat so this is primary concern....I have no idea what crack is?!

The Primal dehydrated chicken chunks usually do the trick

I think it's a conspiracy since it is the whole pack...but just in case...will have to chat with the vet...

And maybe pick up some Fromm...Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey Hedy, 

I feel your pain. Tyler is a terrible eater. The last few days, he refuses to eat at all until around 1pm, 1:30. He's the worst eater in general, but when I give him something new, he won't eat it. I've got Blue for him--he ate a little, but lately I put it down and leave it, it's not eaten at all. The only thing I can get him to eat is Vital--beef and bison (the roll thing)--he refuses to eat the chicken flavor--learned my lesson there. His other favorite thing to eat are tissues and paper (LOL). 

Sometimes I sprinkle something on the food if he refuses to eat and then he will. Yesterday I sprinkled a little Reggiano Parm cheese. I'll also sprinkle hamburger or ground chicken (cooked for both, drain the oil). Maybe try that?

Good to know I don't have the only picky Maltese:wub:

xo
Kim


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

ahhh...i might just try shaving some Parma Cheese == Tweety's got to eat tonight for fear of her tummy going bonkers and throwing up all night!

Mine normally are little chow hounds...if all else fails...back to cooking tomorrow


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I give mine 1 oz of cooked chicken with his Fromm. He eats it all but Fromm last. I cannot deviate from this diet otherwise loose stools.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes -- i failed at dinner...too many days of not eating and this is with zero treats

Back to cooking tomorrow! ...but I will pick up some Fromm and give that a go at it as I do need a back up meal plan when I can't cook for them, which as my body is falling apart so much in recent years -- cooking is something I need to phase out, so that the family can help with feeding

tomorrow is a new day...i do hope they eat...my Spoiled Maltese...:wub:

thanks for all the ideas...and supportive community from the other picky eaters...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I tried everything when Riley was diagnosed with MVD! I had a whole cabinet of good food and Sissy went on strike and would only eat what Riley ate! So I was home cooking for Riley and tried different recipes, low protein, but finally got them to eat the RC hepatic kibble. They're both on it and I am not trying anything else! I hate that Sissy will not eat her Fromms since Riley can't have it, but hey, if they're happy so am I!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Personally, I would protest dog food vs real food any day.  Tucker does this to me but not my DH. He will literally go without eating if it's me feeding-and I don't cave so I don't understand why. He normally gets wet and dry mixed-if it's only dry he will sit there and stare at me-sometimes follow me around the house afterwards like he thinks I'm going to give him something else. 

I'd love to home cook - and did for part of their meals before but I'm just worried that I'll miss something important they need.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

We had a miniature dachshund and she would not eat dog food. She would go 4 days without eating rather than eat dog food. After the 4th day you gave in and gave her people food. And for people food she wanted only meat or sausage. She would spit out the vegetables or push them on the side and not touch them. This was one of kind. She was not overweight and lived with that diet to the ripe age of 17.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> I would offer them the kibble and if they don't eat it, then they've missed a meal. Next meal they will be more hungry. My mom's Shih Tzu does the food strike thing and my mom gives in and sprinkles "crack" (ground up Pure Bites treats) on her food. Well, when my mom goes to Hawaii for a week and I'm caring for all the dogs, I will get Scout back on a spoiled-free diet. As much as I love the dogs, I'm not about to be controlled by them


 *So its okay if they miss a meal?? I always find myself hand-feeding her if she won't eat. I guess I hate to feel like she's uncomfortable during the day or night....*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hedy--Sammie will vomit that yellow from an empty stomach if he don't eat. I know you don't want to spoil going forward. but it might take time for a sudden change from your feeding home cooking. I would think if were my two in this situation the more choices I give the worse might be. I find with my lifestyle the (28 protein) Fromm Tunalini works well here. (I would buy the (Fromm Gold) which is lower in protein but need GF for Sammie. :angry I also will give some hydrated Stella & Cheweys freeze dried on top. I use an electric chopper for S&C patty with water. Makes it faster than breaking it all up. There are some great diet threads in food forum. 

I am so sorry you hurt yourself. :innocent: Hoping it heals quickly. Its easy to do. Seems we are more fragile as we age.


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

I feel all of your pain. 

I used to be so proud and even bragged here on the forum that KT was such a lil' glutton who'd finished her food within 30 secs when she was little. But for the past few months, we've basically had to force-feed her her meals. No, she isn't sick. Baby hasn't lost her interest in all her other food source (fruits, treats, fiber ie. tissue paper and the carpet) one bit. But it's been so hard to get her to eat her own food. We've tried exercising her before meals to get her metabolism going. Sometimes that works, more than often it doesn't. The only consolation is that once we can get her started she always finishes and fast too. 

It's probably my fault. I've been feeding her TOTW Salmon pretty much ever since I got her because that's about the only decent dog food we have here with a lower amount of protein. She has the right the be sick of the food. But I added the Wetlands flavor to her menu a few months ago (sadly, these are the only 2 flavors we have in Thailand) and it hasn't helped. Maybe I need to cut down on the amount I feed her a bit now that she's no longer a puppy ? 

My mom's visiting the US so I hope she can help me carry back something new. For those of you who have an experience with Addiction, how long does it usually take for the kibble and the dehydrated to expire ? 

I'm gonna try topping her food with some veggies or ground-something to make the meals more palatable, but I have a feeling she'll just eat and lick the stuff she wants and ignores the rest. 

She's only one and I don't want her pickiness to be starting this early. It'll probably help if I had another dog. If she feels there's competition, she'll be more enthusiastic about her meals...? Anyways, that's part of my long-term plan and a story for another day. But for now, any other tips ? 

PS. Janine, your mini dachshund was probably my long-lost 4-legged twin. I'm a big meat-eater too! Hahahhahahahh.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Yes -- i failed at dinner...too many days of not eating and this is with zero treats
> 
> Back to cooking tomorrow! ...but I will pick up some Fromm and give that a go at it as I do need a back up meal plan when I can't cook for them, which as my body is falling apart so much in recent years -- cooking is something I need to phase out, so that the family can help with feeding
> 
> ...


How about trying a pre-mix like Dr. Harvey's if you're trying to phase out home-cooking? All you'd have to cook is the meat and mix it in to the pre-mix...it's pretty close to home-cooked food I think but easier to put together. I use Dr. Harvey's occasionally in B&E's rotation and they love it...but we primarily use frozen and dehydrated raw. It might be easier to get them to eat something like that versus kibble if they're used to some good home cooking, LOL.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> How about trying a pre-mix like Dr. Harvey's if you're trying to phase out home-cooking? All you'd have to cook is the meat and mix it in to the pre-mix...it's pretty close to home-cooked food I think but easier to put together. I use Dr. Harvey's occasionally in B&E's rotation and they love it...but we primarily use frozen and dehydrated raw. It might be easier to get them to eat something like that versus kibble if they're used to some good home cooking, LOL.


Good idea Nida!! :thumbsup: 

PS--Just hydrate it good. I think I gave too many hard carrots to Sammie at first.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Good idea Nida!! :thumbsup:
> 
> PS--Just hydrate it good. I think I gave too many hard carrots to Sammie at first.


What is it with carrots? Every time I feed the boys something with carrots, they poop the carrot out the same way it came in..


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> What is it with carrots? Every time I feed the boys something with carrots, they poop the carrot out the same way it came in..



Shelly, the food nutritionist we consulted for Gustave said many dogs can't digest carrots and other similar vegetables unless steamed to softness. G&M can, turns out. But probably try steaming?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Janine -- my best friend cooked fresh human meat for her mini poodle and he lived without any illness till he was 19 years old === I teased her for cooking for her dog == it all comes back...cuz look at me now

I'll try the Fromms and Dr. Harvey's

Carrots == Aastha is right == raw carrots for my dogs come up in throw-up undigested as well as in their poop == have to cook and soften for my dogs

They didn't eat against oday even though i had Primal dehydrated chicken as well as the rest of the buffet == i've tried Lucy's dehydrated and they didn't like that either ==

I'll stand firm for another day ONLY because I REALLY need a back-up feeding plan for these little ones for when I am unable to cook for them..

Thanks for all the ideas!...i'm a little heartbroken right now...


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Keep us posted on your progress. Where do you purchase Dr. Harvey?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I have two picky boys and a shark girl. Dr. Harvey's veg to bowl mixed with either Stella & Chews or ground turkey/beef/chicken does the trick. It's easy, fast, mess free to prepare and I feel like they are getting proper nutrition. Sometimes I do sprinkle Parmesan cheese on top if they are being demanding. 

I buy dr. Harvey's at wag.com as they have next day deliver (at least here on CA). Last month I tried the Dr. Harvey's Canine Health but it's too mushy, had to mix it with Veg to Bowl otherwise they turned their nose away. 

This week I'm ordering also Dr. Harvey's Oracle, a new product that already comes with the protein to give it a try, they have 3oz samples on their website. 

http://www.drharveys.com/products/show/74-oracle 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

In my opinion any sort of sweetening the deal or giving options only makes them even more picky. If a dog is not sick and is still not eating they are holding out in hopes of getting something better. And that's a bar they keep raising. 

For example, the first day they don't eat kibble you add some chicken. In a few days that won't be good enough and they would want something better. This establishes a relationship of getting something new by refusal to eat. 

I am extremely lucky that both of mine are great eaters so this is not first hand information, just stuff I've read in books etc. so take it with a grain of salt. However I'd like to believe I've successfully avoided Mieka from becoming a picky water by using the same tactics. 

When we first got her she would turn her nose up at food sometimes, I just let Gustave eat her food. No treats, no food till next meal. The longest she went was three missed meals and then she gave in. 

I firmly believe any animal will eat before it starves, but if a dog has learned this picky eater cycle they might hold on longer than they should. I really hope yours eat soon. Like you said it's been too many days and with their size we just can't let them go on. 

If I were in your position I'd get them to eat doing whatever it took, then hit the reset button on training the pickiness out of them. No hand feeding, no double chances, no giving options, no yummy toppers etc Maybe try half n half home cooked and commercial if you're looking at switching and slowly transition?

That being said I am a big fan of variety. I cycle food almost every week so the dogs don't get bored. Also, there are times when a dog genuinely doesn't like the taste of the food. But that's different from being picky. I don't think it's possible that multiple dogs don't like the taste of anything you've served to them so far (and you've served some yummy stuff). 

Good luck, hoping your gang eats soon!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

I agree with Aastha. 

Before I got Kaotang, my best friend's pom came to live with me for a few weeks. She was an extremely picky eater. She loved to eat table scraps and would only eat her own food very irregularly. It wasn't a great choice of food to begin with. Her family had been feeding her Pedigree and RC and such. By that time, I'd already learned the basics about doggy health care from here, so those brands are big no no for me. I got her some better quality kibbles and felt there was no more reason why she should refuse to eat it. I'd also pretend she didn't exist during my meal time so she knew she wasn't gonna get any scraps from me. She refused to eat during the first 2 days, which was fine by me. She didn't appear sick or lethargic, and baby girl was grossly overweight to begin with. And like magic the lil' pom caved within 3 days and ate her kibbles regularly for the rest of the time she was with me. Sadly, her family couldn't say no to those sad darling eyes and went back to the old routine. 

So I think it's possible to snap your pup out of their pickiness. I think that it can be more difficult for an owner who's started one routine with them. Coz' like Hedy's pack, your baby will probably look at you like "Mama, are you nuts? What's wrong with you!" May I suggest that if it's possible, ask someone else to start a new routine for you. Someone with the air that says "I will not compromise. So eat or die! (MWAHAHAHAHAH! ~ erm... perhaps too evil?)" 

Anyway, it's just an idea to give you another option. If you have a pup who gets sick from not eating, however, I don't know how to help you. That'd scare the heck out of me too. 

The problem I have with KT right now is different though. It's not that she will not eat her food. She just won't start. Once I can get her to swallow a bite or two, she finishes in a heartbeat and even asks for more. Now, what is up with that!? If you have any idea what my baby's thinking, please PLEASE enlighten me!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Aasth - Great advise on the 'RESET' button == today was the hardest day == I thought I would win. We NEVER treat off the table and we rarely do treats due to Tweety's Angry Tummy..

Beatriz - Thanks for the source for Dr. Harvey == didn't find it at the local high end pet stores here...will order on-line

I love the grooming thing, but i am really Terrible at training and the food picky ness makes me quite crazy. Entire pack refused food today again == interesting point about them catching on to the 'added toppers' Aastha == never looked at it that way but it totally makes sense that these dogs know me well enough that they hold out for more & better...

I caved today and will indeed RESET == i cooked roasted chicken, sweet potatoes and yummy food prepared with my tears and love == it's 10:00pm and first meal in over a week that they finally ate

i will reset and try a diff route next time...my pack is really naughty...

Thanks for the list of ideas. I will be starting a new go at trying an alternative to cooking again in a week as I MUST have a fall back plan for meals This time I am far more educated and will hopefully have success!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

You've gotten great advice about training them to be picky, which is what has happened. You are also going to have a tough time when you try to get them used to something else. Think about it - would you rather have chicken and sweet potatoes or kibble?

Make sure that what you feed them is absolutely yummy! My girls love their dehydrated raw - thoroughly reconstituted of course. The Dr. Harvey is also a good suggestion for you as well.

If you are using dry food, be sure you are adding hot water and letting it sit for a few minutes - this brings out the aroma and also makes sure your dog is getting enough liquid to process the dry food. 

Good luck!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hedy, I hope the Dr. Harvey's works for you! Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Hedy, I hope the suggestion I made yesterday helped a tad to get them going in the right direction. When I got McC she was not motivated by food. She came to me on S and C and basically didn't eat as much as I thought she should have. I got so nervous that I had a BAT done just to make sure we were not dealing with any other issues. After I got Bimmer, she became a much better eater because of the competition, but.... I know for a fact if I strayed away from what they are eating now and started giving them pieces of fresh turkey, chicken, etc.. they would eventually diss the Stella and Chewy so I am adamant about giving them anything that would entice them more than the diet they are on. I am over the top with diet... I did extensive educational study because my little Chardy had IBD. We are thriving on S and C- I rotate proteins and also give some "Raw Goats Milk" each day. 

I home cooked for 6 years for my Chardy so I certainly can understand why you would like to do something much more convenient. It is so imperative to balance out the calcium/phos and make sure the essential vitamins are in there.. I know you will get through this... one thing for sure... they are smarter then us humans...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Hedy, since you're in CA you might want to try Just food for dogs. It's like home cooked, only someone else does the cooking. 

G&M have been eating that for a couple of months now and I couldn't be happier. I like how fresh and healthy it feels, they love the taste, and it's not a lot more expensive than any premier food brand. 

They have kitchens in West Hollywood and Newport Beach. We go once every month to pick up food then throw it in the freezer. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

eiksaa said:


> Hedy, since you're in CA you might want to try Just food for dogs. It's like home cooked, only someone else does the cooking.
> 
> G&M have been eating that for a couple of months now and I couldn't be happier. I like how fresh and healthy it feels, they love the taste, and it's not a lot more expensive than any premier food brand.
> 
> ...


What a great great idea!! Just looked at the website... AWESOME!! Did you see where they have grass fed beef and Lima Beans? Did you know that grass fed beef does not have the ammonia properties that we worry about?? Lucky you for having this available!!:chili::aktion033:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Chardy said:


> What a great great idea!! Just looked at the website... AWESOME!! Did you see where they have grass fed beef and Lima Beans? Did you know that grass fed beef does not have the ammonia properties that we worry about?? Lucky you for having this available!!:chili::aktion033:



Yes! We get the beef and these guys love it. The only one we don't get is the fish. All other proteins are good for these guys. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> Yes! We get the beef and these guys love it. The only one we don't get is the fish. All other proteins are good for these guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thank you!!!!!!! :thumbsup: I'll go to the Newport Beach store as it is very close! OMG I am so excited to try!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

malteseobsessed said:


> thank you!!!!!!! :thumbsup: I'll go to the newport beach store as it is very close! Omg i am so excited to try!


awesome!!!!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I still haven't tried their diy recipes like I wanted to. DH gives me a hard time about home cooking. He is very pro kibble. I think I will order a couple packets for Tucker when we are done with our current stash of fromm.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So sorry you're in pain Hedy! I hope its getting better for you...

I'm using Stella & Chewy with Georgie (she was super picky at first, even with the breeder's food), but now she eats like a trooper. I do rotate proteins.

I hate to admit I tried the homecooking thing to try and get Bayleigh's allergies under control (her tummy can't seem to handle raw, which was my first choice), and her health deteriorated drastically in just 8 weeks, now I'm totally afraid of it. I can't use vitamin supplements with her either, she's allergic to anything I've tried. I did supplement calcium and added Omega's, but that apparently didn't help. Now she's on crappy Analergenic (first ingredient corn starch, yuk) and always smells like brown sugar (more yuk), but she is doing better. She'll eat ANYTHING, but can't tolerate much of anything...sure wish I could find a solution.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> Yes! We get the beef and these guys love it. The only one we don't get is the fish. All other proteins are good for these guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App



THANK YOU THANK YOU Aastha! Gustave and Mieka == your MOMMY IS SO HELPFUL!!!!

We took your advise and went to the Newport Beach store == I was amazed as cars were pulling in and customers were all picking up their weekly supply of fresh cooked dog food! There were a TON of employees working there and they have a SUPER AMAZING concept. 



I took your advise and bought the Beef and Potatoes since Tweety can't have grains I didn't buy their chicken and brown rice. I also picked up their cook at home packet to just add all the nutrients to my home cooked batch...MAKES LIFE SO MUCH EASIER!!!!

THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! :aktion033::ThankYou::ThankYou::ThankYou:

Hedy


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

MalteseObsessed said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU Aastha! Gustave and Mieka == your MOMMY IS SO HELPFUL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah! Glad you like it so far. Hope your babies like it too. I wish we could go more often but Venice beach to WeHo must be the most annoying drive ever so we only make the trek once a month and stock up. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I agree with Aasta about holding out, they're not going to starve themselves, and it's quite possible they're finding little things to snack on that you might not be catching.. When I first brought Sophie home, I had no experience raising a puppy and had researched so much of the negative and what could go wrong I freaked myself out and went a little over the top when it came to watching Sophie's diet. She had strict 3 meals a day at specific times and we never missed those times. If she didn't eat on her own, I would just hand feed her instead. I was so afraid of her becoming hypoglycemic. Over last year when my boyfriend and I got a place together, he noticed me hand feeding her (I called them her "princess" days) and he put an end to it pretty quickly. And what he said made sense, so I decided to give it a try. He has a lot more experience with puppies than I did, so I figured why not. And you know what, it took a few times of me holding back, but now she eats all of her food when it's served (she gets 2 meals a day now). I had to stop distracting her with play, stop letting her up on the couch (with her patellar luxation in her back knees and small size she can't jump up on anything) take away her chew stick until her bowl was empty. She's so much better about eating now. If she comes to the couch before her bowl is empty looking to be picked up I just have to ask her "did you eat all your food?" And she runs over to her bowl and finishes up. Even brings a mouthful or two over so she makes sure I see she's eating. It worked for us. She only gets "meal sweeteners" like shredded chicken mixed in on occasion, but at least she knows now that I won't bend over backwards to get her to eat.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> Yeah! Glad you like it so far. Hope your babies like it too. I wish we could go more often but Venice beach to WeHo must be the most annoying drive ever so we only make the trek once a month and stock up.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


FIRST: As recommended I RESET (it is hard for me if Tweety doesn't eat cuz of her GI/IB issues ~~~ once she backslides and get's sick it is really hard to get her health back on track)

They ate my cooked food for a week...settled back into a eating routine...

Two days of the Meat and Russet potatoes and they are eating voraciously!!! :chili::chili::aktion033:

Thanks Aastha! I love how convenient it is! My hubby can totally feed the dogs if I am not around or can't cook. The didn't like the turkey and macaroni at all. The chicken and brown rice I can't do because Tweety can't have grains. THANKFUL that they LOVED LOVED the Meat and Potatoes!!!! 

I totally get the commute into the Westside! It's a bear ~~~ I used to commute from Northridge to Westside daily. My DH used to commute from OC to SM...hahaha he aged so many years from that one.

Thanks again! I am off to JFFD again tomorrow to stock up!!!!...it's only about 20 minutes from my house! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

My fussy little guy LOVES the JFFD beef and russet potatoes too. He will even eat it cold. I just sent for the nutrient packets and will make up another big batch today, hold it in the fridge until the packets arrive. It's easy to cook up and the only hassle is portioning it into servings. I sure do wish they would open a branch here on the east coast.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

That is so cool Jan. Glad to hear Max still enjoying the food. Yes I totally agree that portioning is kinda a weird challenge. I think this time I will pour everything into a glass or corning ware container with a lid so I can just portion easier. The bag is cumbersome and kinda messy.

When I make a chicken and potatoes home made batch ~~ i think I may freeze in pre-proportioned silicon muffin pans ~~ then I can just pop out a meal muffin....

The stores are raging popular so hopefully you'll be able to drive to one in the near future...but sounds like cooking a batch still keeping Mr. MAX very happy!!! ~~~ YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

MalteseObsessed said:


> FIRST: As recommended I RESET (it is hard for me if Tweety doesn't eat cuz of her GI/IB issues ~~~ once she backslides and get's sick it is really hard to get her health back on track)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OC to SM oh boy! Makes me anxious just thinking about it. 

So glad the beef and potatoes is working out! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

